# my new harbor frieght stick welder



## Cement_Frank (Nov 22, 2015)

been a couple a year since I welded pipes

1/8" 6012
135a ac
3 1/2" pipe 1/4 wall galvanized

Welded it with my new harbor fright buzz box, should I turn up the welder a bit?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Cement_Frank said:


> been a couple a year since I welded pipes
> 
> 1/8" 6012
> 135a ac
> ...


Ayuh,.... Have ya got a fan blowin' on ya Frank,....

Galvanize will kill ya _*Dead*_,... Bad $h!t,....
google it,...

It don't look like ya ground the stuff off the pipe back far enough away from the weld area,....

Did ya see little white stringy thingys floatin' in the air just after ya flipped up yer hood,..??
That's Death,... if yer Lucky, ya might just get sicker than a dog, 'n only wish you were dead,...

Please be careful, or better yet, go find some steel that ain't galvanized to play with,...
I find tons, dumpster divin' myself,...

As for yer settin's,.... It's a new welder,... Play with 'em, 'n see what it does,.....

Is it a 120v, or 240v,..?? 
how many amps,..??


----------



## Cement_Frank (Nov 22, 2015)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Have ya got a fan blowin' on ya Frank,....
> 
> Galvanize will kill ya _*Dead*_,... Bad $h!t,....
> google it,...
> ...


Its one of these here http://www.harborfreight.com/welding/arc-welders/225-amp-ac-240-volt-stick-welder-69029.html

I use a clamp meter to set my amperage. was running it about 135a. Draws 48a when its maxed.

I welded it outside, had a fan blowing the nasty smoke away. Didnt have a N95 respirator so I just held my breath during each pass. probably coulda cleaned it up a bit better. pressure tested it then put it back in service.


----------



## A_DAB_will_do (Nov 2, 2015)

What's the pipe used for? Does it have a liquid or gas running through it? Or is it a round structural tube?

I'd say the welds are hot enough based on the info provided. I don't see any slag trapped in the toe lines of the weld beads, which is a good thing.

I've seen worse looking welds from guys who supposedly weld every day...

Looks like a really wide cap on that weld for 3.5" diameter 1/4" wall thickness pipe. There's some undercut and other issues I can see in your photo. 

Whether or not you need to address those issues depends on how that pipe is being used.


----------



## Cement_Frank (Nov 22, 2015)

A_DAB_will_do said:


> What's the pipe used for? Does it have a liquid or gas running through it? Or is it a round structural tube?
> 
> I'd say the welds are hot enough based on the info provided. I don't see any slag trapped in the toe lines of the weld beads, which is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Its a water pipe, held 300psi in my test.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Have ya got a fan blowin' on ya Frank,....
> 
> Galvanize will kill ya _*Dead*_,... Bad $h!t,....
> google it,...
> ...


I found out the hard way about welding galvanized metal, no one told me about it. I was outside but it still made me sick as a dog. Didn't take but once for me, no more galvanize welding.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

iirc, drinking milk helps with galvanize poisoning.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Fix'n it said:


> iirc, drinking milk helps with galvanize poisoning.


That is what I was told, it must have worked.


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't understand why people even use N95 respirators or similar kinds, holding your breath was probably better. They don't seal around your face so they are pretty much worthless. Get something once with replaceable filters that actually seals, safety should be the highest priority as you only have one life and its a lot better when you don't waste it because you wanted to save a bit of money.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I dunno, we used N95 masks during the wildfires last summer and they made a huge difference. The el cheapos didn't do much but the N95s were great.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

bradleyshome said:


> I don't understand why people even use N95 respirators or similar kinds, holding your breath was probably better. They don't seal around your face so they are pretty much worthless. Get something once with replaceable filters that actually seals, safety should be the highest priority as you only have one life and its a lot better when you don't waste it because you wanted to save a bit of money.


You need one that fits your face; they come in different sizes. They do seal, if used properly. Find the size for your face shape & bend the metal around your nose. You can use a respirator if worried. They really should be fit-tested. ( Put mask on & a substance is sprayed, to see if you can taste it from the air)

The words mask & respirator are used interchangeably & are confusing. 
http://ehstoday.com/industrial_hygiene/respiratory-protection-solution-for-welding-fumes-0301


----------

